# Bil*Jac anyone...?



## trace412 (Nov 16, 2011)

I started my pup off with Blue Buffalo. Then he stopped eating that. I got a different flavor but he wanted no part of it. He ate the Purina Michael's Creations soft food but didn't want to hook him on soft. Then I tried Science Diet and he didn't want anything to do with that. So I tried Purina Might Dog and he didn't touch that. I got a sample of Natural Balance and he ate it out of my hand but when I put it in his dish he refused. So I was left with a sample of Bil*Jac and he loved every bit of it! So I mixed it in with the Natural Balance and he picked out all the Bil*Jac and didn't touch any of the other...


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't touch it. It's about $55-65 (depending on formula) for a 30lb bag, contains too much corn, BHA as a preservative, Menadione (which I personally never feed to my animals) and by products (which aren't _horrible_ but some formulas seem to have by products as their main meat source which isn't really cool by me).

I honestly think it's way over priced for what it is. There are plenty of higher quality foods for even less of what this stuff is worth. You should have him try some of these: Taste of the Wild, Acana, Chicken Soup for Dogs, Wellness, Innova, Orijen (if price isn't a problem), Solid Gold, Fromm.... I'm sure more people can chime in on different brands which are high quality but won't break the bank.


----------



## trace412 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I just want a happy healthy pup that also likes what he eats. Can't wait to check out those other brands tho


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Nature's Variety is a good brand as well.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am having some allergy issues and switched to Taste of the Wild pacific Stream, grain free and my dogs who do not like dog food at all go crazy for it.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

In addition to the foods already mentioned, you might want to try feeding him with a different bowl or feeding in a different spot. 

As a broke college student and paranoid dog owner, I'm a big fan of Taste of the Wild.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I also have a picky eater, I feed TOTW high prairie adult (they have a puppy formula also) their site is www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com also another good site is www.dogfoodadvisor.com I personally wouldn't feed bil-jac to my dogs. Natural balence is a great food I'm actually thinking about switching to that sometime when 
My they have a site


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I use a grain-free mix of Acana, Blue Wilderness, Taste Of The Wild, California Naturals, and NÖW! brands. My dogs gobble their kibble down in seconds with that mix.. but there are a few other great grain-free lines available.. like above mentioned.. Nature's Variety, Fromm, Solid Gold, Orijen, etc. I've also had great success with Timberwolf in the past.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, you can go to www.dogfoodadvisor.com & search by grain free, brand, rating etc it really is a great site.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm going to chime in on the TOTW love. You really can't beat the price for the quality, and my dogs love their food. We switch flavors every 30 lb bag and they are always eager and willing to eat it up.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

If you want to try out these foods without buying bags of each one, check out some mom-and-pop type pet stores in your area. Often they'll carry a few really good brands, and they might have a rack of sample packs. The place here in town lets you take free samples of anything, and it's a huge rack.


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

Well everyone has said what I was going to say so I just thought I would mention your dog is frakking adorable.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing lol he is TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Minka (Nov 29, 2011)

Be careful about switching foods right away if he doesn't seem interested. It only fuels pickiness.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Just get a high quality food & stick with it is the important thing, but switching every once & a while can't hurt either (I'm about to switch myself) dogs that are on one protien too long (something they would never have in the wild) they can develop allergies or intolerances to the protien.


----------

